# Boots w/ Ankle Harness?



## Tamborine (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been looking around for some nice boots with an internal ankle harness, since I injured my ankle pretty bad for the last 2 seasons. I did end up buying a separate ankle harness, but it didn't work very well with the (Salamon Dialouges) boots I have. Does anyone have any experiences with DC Judge or any other types of similar boots with an internal ankle harness? Thanks.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i know some Ride boots have it like the FUL's


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try some higher end K2's. Above the Ryker.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of the Burtons also have the ankle harness, I have it in my Hails and it really locks my ankles in.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i have last years DC judge with dual boa... They are def the best boots i ever used ( only rode burton before) I have skinny ankles so this boot really helped eliminate the heel lift. Def try on many boots before you purchase.. If your worried about your injury you can always wear a little neoprene sleeve around it. It wont necessarily help much but will make it a snugger fit as well as subconsciously help out.. Just dont become dependent on it or you will feel really weird riding without it.


----------



## Tamborine (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. Yeah the past injuries really killed the last season. I'm hoping the new boots with the ankle harness will prevent future injuries. And of course, I'll definitely look into other variety of boots.


----------

